# Dish Remote Access (BROKEN) Has Become Utterly Useless



## jikhead

I think most would agree, that there was some sort of problem that occurred back in October after a recent update. Nearly every comment I see posted on the Android Market is everyone complaining about the app. Those last few months in 2011 for me personally, were intermittent: I would get constant good connection over my home WiFi; but it was a complete hit-or-miss mess while on a mobile network (which didn't used to be that way prior that October update). Then and including now into 2012, it has become extremely difficult to get the app working away from home. I see that there was a receiver update on my 922 to 116 in the past couple of days; and I'm also now seeing that the app is no longer working over WiFi. I use a 300Mbps Wireless N gaming router, so this shouldn't (and never has in the past) been an issue.

It would seem to me that the app itself is in need of a major update to fix, and it appears that Dish Tiered support is completely unaware of the issue; as I simply got a canned response from them about what we all know needs to be checked upon first evaluation. I've asked them to forward my issue/complaint to their development team that works on the app.

What is everyone else experiencing right now with the app?

Here is one example of a problem I'm getting at home over WiFi. It's only making an audio connection; and that audio is from the previous/last channel that was streamed. It then stay's stuck on loading/streaming and then the screen times out.





The list of problems while on a mobile network is endless and too long to list.


----------



## Ron Barry

Personaly i have not had a lot of time with my Galaxy 10.1 tab,but i did run it tonight and was able to watch a show and the qualit looked good. One thing i didnotice was the guide does not seem to display in landscape mode. Know that is not a lot but wanted to let you know that at least it is not completely DOA.


----------



## jkane

I give up on it a couple months ago. If someone here says it works again, I'll waste time trying it again. Sorry Dish. I am an early adapter, and was one of your first customers. This app is worse than anything you have tried in the past. I have faith it will work some day, but they are seriously dropping the ball. My theory would be that they have a different app in mind. The question is will it require new hardware too. That would not surprise me.


----------



## kcolg30

Complete garbage...At least I got my 922 for free....


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I haven't actually tried today... or in the last couple of days...

but it does work. I know I used the Dish Remote access app on my iPad a few days ago and it worked just fine.

The problem, though, is that sometimes the receiver appears to be online but really isn't (a firmware issue I suspect)... and other times, the Web site is admittedly screwy too... and sometimes both are a problem!


----------



## sulu600

Just tried it on my HTC Amaze 4G, works fine on my home WiFi and on the T-Mobile 4G network (3.5G HSPSA+) around Ft Knox.

Steve


----------



## mcss1985

Been away from the site for a while, so just catching up, but had to reply to this one.

I've had issues with "slinging" from the 922 for 2 years now. Probably the worst part about these issues are the inconsistency in which they occur. I've always felt that the website was very cumbersome and never lived up to what I think it should be. That said, it _usually_ works with a little coercing.

The Android app on the other hand it almost completely useless and has been since it came out. I say almost, because it will work on occasion. The problem is this only makes people think that it does work and doesn't indicate that there is a huge problem with the app.

First of all, almost every time I open it, it says my receiver is not connected, which is clearly is. I then close the app and reopen it and about half the time this fixes the problem and it now sees my receiver. The other half the time I have to repeat the process until it finally works or I get fed up and uninstall the app. I then reinstall it and it works (see my receiver) almost every time. This continues for a little while then it starts acting up again and the whole cycle starts over.

Now even when it sees my receiver, all problems are not fixed. I am always missing channels in the guide. I can sometimes close and reopen the app and this brings some of the channels back. Sometimes they never come back. Also many channels are greyed out and I cannot select them to record or watch them.

There have been many occasions when I am out and I remember a show is coming on that I forgot to setup a timer for and I first think "oh no problem, I have the Dish app", but then I try and try to record it with the app to no avail and I end up missing the show.

I have (tried to) use this app with 3 different Android phones all with different operating systems. I keep holding out hope that it will improve, but it only seems like it gets worse and worse.

I hope that a DIRT member will see this and pass on the frustration us Android users are having to whomever it may concern. I would also ask that anyone who tries this app to test if it works, tries it out for an extended period in real world situations. At first glance it appears the app works, but it is actually completely unusable.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Honestly I haven't had any issues Slinging from my 922 since I received it.


----------



## 356B

In the early days of the 922 release the Sling was a mess, I have to admit the last 6 months has been reliable for me. I watch on the computer over my network and it works with regularity.


----------



## AZ.

Yes ive had a good solid 3 months plus....its about time they got it straightend out!!!!!

Now if they could just stop playing stupid when there are problems with anything dish and just admit it up front!!!


----------



## wildnphx

Perhaps I should try it again as I gave up on it working a while ago as well...


----------



## AZ.

wildnphx said:


> Perhaps I should try it again as I gave up on it working a while ago as well...


Yea PM a Dirt member they were helpfull, and calling alot to broadband suppot had to be done....I have never even seen my setup back home, but it now works 99% of the time! I am much happy'er!!!!!(its about time)


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I'm not sure if you have tried slinging to your receiver since you posted this message. I had a 722 with a Sling Adapter, initially. At first it worked great but then problems developed. It worked off and on.

I upgraded to a 922 and continued to have problems. After the lastest software upgrade was released (S1.16), the issues involved with slinging all but disappeared for me.

Since upgrading to the Hopper, I have no issues slinging with the Sling Adapter. I can use my laptop, computers, and Android phone and consistently connect and stay connected for hours either on my home network or Internet/ 3/4G networks.

If you are still having problems, please PM me. Thanks.



mcss1985 said:


> Been away from the site for a while, so just catching up, but had to reply to this one.
> 
> I've had issues with "slinging" from the 922 for 2 years now. Probably the worst part about these issues are the inconsistency in which they occur. I've always felt that the website was very cumbersome and never lived up to what I think it should be. That said, it _usually_ works with a little coercing.
> 
> The Android app on the other hand it almost completely useless and has been since it came out. I say almost, because it will work on occasion. The problem is this only makes people think that it does work and doesn't indicate that there is a huge problem with the app.
> 
> First of all, almost every time I open it, it says my receiver is not connected, which is clearly is. I then close the app and reopen it and about half the time this fixes the problem and it now sees my receiver. The other half the time I have to repeat the process until it finally works or I get fed up and uninstall the app. I then reinstall it and it works (see my receiver) almost every time. This continues for a little while then it starts acting up again and the whole cycle starts over.
> 
> Now even when it sees my receiver, all problems are not fixed. I am always missing channels in the guide. I can sometimes close and reopen the app and this brings some of the channels back. Sometimes they never come back. Also many channels are greyed out and I cannot select them to record or watch them.
> 
> There have been many occasions when I am out and I remember a show is coming on that I forgot to setup a timer for and I first think "oh no problem, I have the Dish app", but then I try and try to record it with the app to no avail and I end up missing the show.
> 
> I have (tried to) use this app with 3 different Android phones all with different operating systems. I keep holding out hope that it will improve, but it only seems like it gets worse and worse.
> 
> I hope that a DIRT member will see this and pass on the frustration us Android users are having to whomever it may concern. I would also ask that anyone who tries this app to test if it works, tries it out for an extended period in real world situations. At first glance it appears the app works, but it is actually completely unusable.


----------



## jikhead

Another thing that irritates me is that the Sling feature is strictly isolated to use TV2 input. So if you are recording something (which TV2 is always defaulting to recording 1st and foremost) and try to remotely connect, you are forced to either watch what is being recorded or to stop the recording (if you want to watch a different channel). It should be able to switch independently of the TV inputs that is free and available.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

You can change the default recording tuner to TV 1 if needed (Record Plus). I guess it would be a matter of which is used more - TV 1 viewing or slinging using TV 2 tuner. Thanks.



jikhead said:


> Another thing that irritates me is that the Sling feature is strictly isolated to use TV2 input. So if you are recording something (which TV2 is always defaulting to recording 1st and foremost) and try to remotely connect, you are forced to either watch what is being recorded or to stop the recording (if you want to watch a different channel). It should be able to switch independently of the TV inputs that is free and available.


----------



## sporttster

So....I'm a relatively new user of Dish. Been on less than a month. Got a Hopper and the Sling adapter. The Sling adapter is one POS. Either that or I need a new reciever. The thing works 'maybe' half the time. The other half, it shows 'weak or no video signal' which is total BS because I have cable internet and don't have any problems with it and my RAZR android phone works great and has plenty of signal strength. I'm getting frickin tired of having to pull the plug on the unit, wait and reset to get this stupid thing working again! EVERY time this happens, I gotta go home and do this. It's total BS! We're going on vacation here in a month...am I going to have to have someone come reset this fking thing everytime it goes down so we can use it?? I'm tired of it! Either it works or it doesn't. Why put out a half-assed unit that don't work right?? I'm ticked....


----------



## P Smith

sporttster said:


> So....I'm a relatively new user of Dish. Been on less than a month. Got a Hopper and the Sling adapter. The Sling adapter is one POS. Either that or I need a new reciever. The thing works 'maybe' half the time. The other half, it shows 'weak or no video signal' which is total BS because I have cable internet and don't have any problems with it and my RAZR android phone works great and has plenty of signal strength. I'm getting frickin tired of having to pull the plug on the unit, wait and reset to get this stupid thing working again! EVERY time this happens, I gotta go home and do this. It's total BS! We're going on vacation here in a month...am I going to have to have someone come reset this fking thing everytime it goes down so we can use it?? I'm tired of it! Either it works or it doesn't. Why put out a half-assed unit that don't work right?? I'm ticked....


You can join to dedicated thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=204779 and add your vision of the ongoing strategy. The 922 and 813 share codebase.


----------

